# Need excellent PMP within 15k...Urgent



## warrior047 (Dec 8, 2011)

Guys,
Am in need of an excellent PMP which money can buy within 15K max.

My req:

High quality of music though not necessarily out of the world sound...
The above is at a compromise for great amount of games and apps...free ones..
All in all should be an entertainment purpose..

Thought of Cowon X7 or D3 but also thinking of ipod touch 32gb.

Please help from this herd of players and which is superb over all...

Need FM
Lots of quality games preferably free
High to good quality music if not stupendous as in cowon
Great screen for Video

Please let me knw!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2011)

> Great screen for Video





> Lots of quality games preferably free


 Look no further than Apple iPod Touch 32 GB(4g). Games dont get any better on a PMP than that.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Look no further than Apple iPod Touch 32 GB(4g). Games dont get any better on a PMP than that.



Thanks but how does it differ from latest Ipod touch with ios5 being termed as 5th gen? Is it that fragile an item for i had heard breaking of them if they fall from at times...

also are all the apps and games free? Any other VFM player you suggest like in D3 or J3 cowon?


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 8, 2011)

Go for iPod Touch. Suits all your needs.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 8, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Go for iPod Touch. Suits all your needs.



are there any games like angry birds on D3 or J3 available as free? Need some best and simple casual games...where and how can I get them?



aniket.cain said:


> Go for iPod Touch. Suits all your needs.



thanks but whats the best price? I see 16k on ebay as the lowest...but u guys said like 14k in other posts...


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 8, 2011)

That was quite some time ago when the 4th gen iPod Touch was at its all time low price. And for games for J3 or D3, I have a Cowon J3, but I haven't looked for any games or anything, as my sole purpose is to listen to music on it.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys,
 I tried in an apple store to see the sound quality. Honestly it sucks when compared to the sony and zune HD as we all know. But bearing my requirements of entertainment, am being left with no choice except the ipod touch, but still am unhappy...

Ain't the samsung galaxy player 5.0 available in india?
The cowon D3 has all the features but is a failure with its horrible performance...

Now am only thinking of an audio player....or if you still have any suggestions for me regarding the entertainment PMP, they are welcome...I only need some casual games that work along with great sound...

Howz the Cowon iaudio10 which is released recently?


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 14, 2011)

I haven't heard of or seen the Galaxy Player being sold in India. When my friend was buying the Cowon J3 for me in Korea, he saw the Galaxy Player 32GB model being sold only for around 13.5k (in INR). However, my instructions were strict - "Get the Cowon J3, and nothing else." 
Anyways, as far as I can remember, the reviews of the Galaxy Player were terrible. And I have no idea iAudio 10.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 14, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I haven't heard of or seen the Galaxy Player being sold in India. When my friend was buying the Cowon J3 for me in Korea, he saw the Galaxy Player 32GB model being sold only for around 13.5k (in INR). However, my instructions were strict - "Get the Cowon J3, and nothing else."
> Anyways, as far as I can remember, the reviews of the Galaxy Player were terrible. And I have no idea iAudio 10.



oh k...anyways to sort this out, bought a cheap android tablet to fulfill games and reading...now looking for strict quality audio but with a restrained budget!

This is a special gift for me...really want the sound quality to be amazing as seen some cases even in budget ones. Within my budget, J3 is Out. Budget is around 8k at max.

Remaining ones:
cowon D2+
iaudio 9
Cowon C2
iaudio 10

Any other ones in creative or sansa? Please suggest now as its rooted down


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 15, 2011)

I wud say get the cowon s9
i have it and it rocks
its almost a year old but battery is still great
i even have a sony a844 with noise cancellation and oled screen
it wud set u back by 9-10k and it is also great


----------



## babi_surat (Dec 15, 2011)

If your Requirement is audio with un-beatable quality then sony NWZ-A845/B is way to go. 16Gb with a amazing sound with s-amplifier. Moreover it gives vitually total isolation from ambient noise. great player with extra-ordinary sound. try it.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 16, 2011)

ayaskant12 said:


> I wud say get the cowon s9
> i have it and it rocks
> its almost a year old but battery is still great
> i even have a sony a844 with noise cancellation and oled screen
> it wud set u back by 9-10k and it is also great



Is S9 available in india


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 16, 2011)

iPod Touch....is the Best


----------



## sukant (Dec 16, 2011)

@Ayuclack: Really ??.

@Warrior047.
Yes cowon s9 is available in India , i had seen 1 at a mall few months back. Price difference was way high long time back between US and India . Now since you already got a tablet it boils down to many things 
1.Are you looking for a music player which shows the album art etc and all eyecandy.
2.Is portability a major deciding factor to you .
3.Are you looking for audiophile grade player .

Cowon S9 satisfies both 1 and 3 , and yes there are quiet a few flash games out there for cowon s9 as well (i know you have the tablet but just incase  ).But with S9 you will need a lot of tweaking around of EQ to get the songs best for all genres.

Sansa clip+ : I can go on and on about it . A player so tiny but delivers such awesome SQ totally blew me off and even more after i rb'ed it. Very very portable , dont know whether its audiophile level player but you can certainly enjoy music with it whilst saving a lot of money.

Lastly the HM-601 which i have no idea about but many people who have it swear by its SQ and is supposed to be able to drive any headphones .

Going by battery backup , Sansa clip + gives only around 10-12 hrs battery backup , my cowon s9  gives around 30 hrs i guess never benchmarked this is approximate estimation .Ipod touch gives almost the backup they promise on their specifications.


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 16, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Is S9 available in india



yes its available in prices of around 6-7k for a 8gb model
check site of lipap systems. they were having it on sale few days back

cowonindia.in      i think but just google lipap and u will get the site and they are the authorised sellers in india
it may also be selling on ebay.in

cowon s9's biggest win is battery life
sony a844 wud give u max around 10hours of music but cowon goes on and on and on
about 56hours

i dont want to charge a mp3 player daily
its not my cellphone man....

i wud still pitch for Cowon or Sony
i dont like sansa clip for some reason(sounds neutral to me)
i like tweaking and bass options and boy the BBE on cowon gives me lots of options (some i dont understand also, lol)


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 16, 2011)

sukant said:


> @Ayuclack: Really ??.
> 
> @Warrior047.
> Yes cowon s9 is available in India , i had seen 1 at a mall few months back. Price difference was way high long time back between US and India . Now since you already got a tablet it boils down to many things
> ...



Thanks Sukanth. Yes, I would need the album art screen which is pretty, and honestly this is a gift I am giving to my wife 

Because I already bought an android tablet, only need excellent audio quality. No need of high customization of EQ. But some good amt of EQ presets might help. Most importantly it should be an excellent player...sound quality wise...hope ya got it...

Rooted down to below:

Looks wise, iaudio10/iaudio9 - Howz the quality compared to clip+ or fuze+?
Fuze+ - Is this better than clip+

Also thinking of cowon C2 but its sluggish interface had some issues per some reviews, though its quality rocked.

Is the cowon sound quality same across its C2 or J3 or I9


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 16, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Thanks Sukanth. Yes, I would need the album art screen which is pretty, and honestly this is a gift I am giving to my wife
> 
> Because I already bought an android tablet, only need excellent audio quality. No need of high customization of EQ. But some good amt of EQ presets might help. Most importantly it should be an excellent player...sound quality wise...hope ya got it...
> 
> ...




I think you will not go wrong with cowon sound
Better go with Iaudio series as they have good reviews at head-fI but slightly overpriced

Afaik fuse+ has poor sound quality than clip or clip +


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks guys...got the iaudio 10 ordered...


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 17, 2011)

How much??

Feels nice when someone accepts your advice

Awesome sound awaits you but get rid of the stock earphone!!
I use a Klipsch S4(after trying triple fi 10 which is huge!!))

Enjoy


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 18, 2011)

ayaskant12 said:


> How much??
> 
> Feels nice when someone accepts your advice
> 
> ...




Pls suggest a good ear phone...I already own EP 630 creative...they are awesome...but any other which might blow me away? Within 2k? Whats the best VFM ones in this case...


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 18, 2011)

If its for your wife then look for earphones that have smaller bore of earpiece
The thing is Klipsch S4 is very small and comfortable and has awesome sound but costs more
In 2k Brainwavz Re2 or M2(costlier) is good but my only gripe for selling them was thicker bore and I have small ears,
Rest you can go for Sennheiser Mx471 earbuds which will really suit a woman. I gave my wife a mx581 but they are not girly as I could not find MX471.

Rest if I remember more will let you know
My advice would be to go for MX471.
In any case I don't like in-ear phones for casual use.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 20, 2011)

ayaskant12 said:


> If its for your wife then look for earphones that have smaller bore of earpiece
> The thing is Klipsch S4 is very small and comfortable and has awesome sound but costs more
> In 2k Brainwavz Re2 or M2(costlier) is good but my only gripe for selling them was thicker bore and I have small ears,
> Rest you can go for Sennheiser Mx471 earbuds which will really suit a woman. I gave my wife a mx581 but they are not girly as I could not find MX471.
> ...



Got it...but it doesn't seem to be in-ear? Do you think its VFM for its function? Am not able to find it on ebay or any indian online reseller...and even if it is, its costly than 2k


----------



## ayaskant12 (Dec 21, 2011)

Actually it should ideally cost you 1300 rs max

Check some local retailers

Don't get them for 2k
Earbuds are not bad either and more comfortable even while sleeping 

Re2 comes in your price bracket much  Better than ep630(piece of crap bro)
But still Re2 won't blow you on first listen. But if you listen to Re 2 for a month you will literally hate your creatives!!!!

S4 if you can find cheaper will be safest bet with two years warranty and awesome comfort.
Costs around 3450 under best circumstances


----------

